# Farmstay



## jtom (Sep 13, 2017)

Our county has a new thing called farmstay.A person can visit a farm and stay overnight to get that farm experience.If a person wants to build a small cottage and rent it out as part of the farmstay,what classification is the building?Commercial or residential.R-3 or something else.Sprinklered or not?Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2017)

Do plain houses have to be sprinkled in your place?

Seems like some pinning down is needed

Is it a B and B?

Is it someone's house that they airbnb???

Or what.

May be a case by case. 

Any zoning issues ??

Would be similar to dude ranch


----------



## jtom (Sep 13, 2017)

Single family dwellings are not required to be sprinklered,per state amendment.Advertized on a B and B website.Seperate small cottage.Has outdoor shower and outhouse.Zoning allows farm stays.Just having a hard time with what to call it.I don't know at this point if it will meet any codes.


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2017)

Well not someone's house

So if they are renting bed space, R something 

R-1 would be my choice


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 13, 2017)

*310.3 Residential Group R-1. *Residential occupancies containing sleeping units where the occupants are primarily transient in nature, including:
Boarding houses (transient) with more than 10 occupants
Congregate living facilities (transient) with more than
10 occupants
Hotels (transient)
Motels (transient)

*Exceptions:*
1.    Nonproprietor occupied bed and breakfast and other transient boarding facilities not more than three stories above grade plane in height with a maximum of 10 occupants total are permitted to be classified as either Group R-3 or 
R-5 provided that smoke alarms are installed in compliance with Section 907.2.11.2 for Group R-3 or 
Section R314 of the IRC for Group R-5.

Definition:
*BOARDING HOUSE. *A building arranged or used for lodging for compensation, with or without meals, and not occupied as a single-family unit.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Yep, looks like an R-1 to me.....although forcing a sprinkler might be a reach.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 13, 2017)

Think of it as a KOA campground cabin or tepee that is rented out for a night of sleeping in. Are you sprinkling them?
The requirement to sprinkle all R-1 without some exceptions for a single unit is a big over site.  Here is how we handle it in Montana

ernational Building Code shall be the building official.

(12) Delete Subsection 903.2.8 and replace with the following:

"1. An approved automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided in all Group R buildings meeting any of the following criteria:

"a. 9 or more transient guests or 5 or more transient guestrooms;

"b. 9 or more occupants in other than dwelling units;

"c. 5 or more dwelling units; or

"d. more than 2 stories.

"2. In lieu of the above required automatic sprinkler system in buildings not more than three stories above the lowest level of exit discharge, each transient guestroom may be provided with at least one door leading directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to approved exits.

"3. "Transient guest" for the purpose of this subsection shall mean an occupant who is primarily transient in nature, staying at one location for 30 days or less."


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> Think of it as a KOA campground cabin or tepee that is rented out for a night of sleeping in. Are you sprinkling them?
> The requirement to sprinkle all R-1 without some exceptions for a single unit is a big over site.  Here is how we handle it in Montana
> 
> ernational Building Code shall be the building official.
> ...





Some of us remember the good old days when motels were motels


http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/330732724505-0-1/s-l1000.jpg


----------



## steveray (Sep 14, 2017)

I would have more of a problem with an outhouse than sprinklers...


----------



## JCraver (Sep 14, 2017)

steveray said:


> I would have more of a problem with an outhouse than sprinklers...




Me too (or rather, the State guy that would be doing the plumbing inspections).

Does your zoning code allow for "accessory dwelling units", such as these, or (similarly) a loft above a garage?  If so, does it differentiate between for-rent and guest or permanent accommodations?  If the mother in law comes to spend the weekend is she staying in this cottage rent free, or in the main house?  

Those are the questions I'd be asking with my codes, and would probably/most likely permit it as residential (sfd, accessory).


----------



## Sleepy (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't see R-1 for this at all.  R-1 seems like it is more for situations with 10 or more occupants.  This seems more like a small cottage with only a few occupants.  I would consider R-3 which includes "congregate living facilities (transient) with 10 or fewer occupants" and "lodging houses with five or fewer guest rooms."  Referencing the 2015 IBC.


----------



## classicT (Sep 15, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Definition:
> *BOARDING HOUSE. *A building arranged or used for lodging for compensation, with or without meals, and not occupied as a single-family unit.



This is not a R-1 type occupancy. This would classify as R-3 - Boarding houses (transient) with 10 or fewer occupants *(310.5)*. Move on to *(310.5.2)* and *Lodging Houses* - Owner-occupied lodging houses with five or fewer guest rooms shall be permitted to be constructed in accordance with the IRC.

If constructed in accordance with the IRC, I would consider any buildings other than the primary house as _Accessory Dwelling Units_


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 15, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> This is not a R-1 type occupancy. This would classify as R-3 - Boarding houses (transient) with 10 or fewer occupants *(310.5)*. Move on to *(310.5.2)* and *Lodging Houses* - Owner-occupied lodging houses with five or fewer guest rooms shall be permitted to be constructed in accordance with the IRC.
> 
> If constructed in accordance with the IRC, I would consider any buildings other than the primary house as _Accessory Dwelling Units_


Where is _Accessory Dwelling Units _defined in the building codes_?_


----------



## classicT (Sep 15, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Where is _Accessory Dwelling Units _defined in the building codes_?_



It isn't....it is a common term that is understood to be an _Accessory Structure_ used as a _Dwelling Unit _(a guest house). Both _Accessory Structure_ used as a _Dwelling Unit _are defined in the _IRC_.

Accessory Dwelling Units may be regulated through zoning (as is in my local AHJ).


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 15, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> It isn't....it is a common term that is understood to be an _Accessory Structure_ used as a _Dwelling Unit _(a guest house). Both _Accessory Structure_ used as a _Dwelling Unit _are defined in the _IRC_.
> 
> Accessory Dwelling Units may be regulated through zoning (as is in my local AHJ).


Understood but we issue certificate of occupancy (C.O.) for buildings as defined in the code and here where zoning allows accessory dwelling unit (ADU) the C.O. will be issued for a single family dwelling or two-family dwelling respectively for an exterior or interior  ADU. The condition of the C.O. clarify the zoning ordinance for the ADU.

What we would do in the OP situation is issue the C.O. for a boarding house or term from the code that best defines the building then add clarification or pertinent conditions such as reference to Section 310.3 exception 1.


----------

